# Prediction for 200-400



## sanj (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello.
I have a two month African Safari coming up in September/October of this year. 

Do you guys predict the 200-400 f4 will be available before that? 

Asking because this is a very serious trip and I need to start sorting out my lenses from now.

Thanks.


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 10, 2013)

I say, don't count on it. If you have to buy or make reservation now, plan without it.


----------



## sanj (Apr 10, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> I say, don't count on it. If you have to buy or make reservation now, plan without it.



I thought I would get such replies. Was hoping not...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure, it'll be available. For sure.

Oh, wait, I though you meant 2015.


----------



## RGF (Apr 11, 2013)

sanj said:


> Hello.
> I have a two month African Safari coming up in September/October of this year.
> 
> Do you guys predict the 200-400 f4 will be available before that?
> ...



Definite maybe. Expect it to be announced as a real product before then (or perhaps Sept 2014) but then again supplies may be limited. be prepared to pay an extra 20% to jump to the top of the list or buy it from someone got one early.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

Obviously, something is very wrong with the lens or its production. Canon is not talking, imagine those who sold their lenses thinking they'd have one shortly.


----------



## hamada (Apr 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Obviously, something is very wrong with the lens ..



then why all prototype tester say it´s absolutely fantastic?



> ..or its production.



yes finetuning a process for such a lens can take some time.
i once worked for a company where the usual setup of the production process took longer then the production of the product.

8-12 month setup for 4 month of production.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 11, 2013)

I first saw the lens at Focus on Imaging in March last year as a prototype. I saw it again this year and it has sprouted a lock on the built in extender. The marketing rep hadn't heard anything, but she was expecting it to be announced soon, but then what is the definition of soon when it has already been in the pipeline for a couple of years .


----------



## eml58 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was invited to a Canon/Cathay Photo Preview Session in Singapore in January this year (2013) purely about the 200-400f/4 (1.4x), We were able to play with production Lenses (According to the Canon People there these were Production Lenses), we could use our own cameras, but no Cards, on both my 1Dx & 5DMK3 Bodies this lens feels & looks the part, until we get to view Images we wont know for sure, but I feel it's at least as sharp as my 400f/2.8 V2 Lens, time will tell. Weight wise a fraction less than the 400f/2.8, maybe a few mm's shorter, it's not a small Lens, hand holdable if your reasonably adapt at holding the 400 V2.

Pre orders were taken at the Viewing by Cathay Photo, and an "estimated" delivery time was given of "Before June 2013", Since then I've heard nothing to detract from that statement, other than I have read a report that the Lens has been delayed due to "redesign requirements" apparently (I cant confirm this is real), there were reports after the London Olympics that the Flip switch for the 1.4x Converter was poorly placed in relation to the 1Dx Body/Controls on the Camera.

So, who knows, Canon are mind blowingly Obtuse on the matter, this Lens as we know has become the "Mythical Monster", I sincerely hope it will be this year, I have a Tanzania "Migration" shoot coming up in june/July for 4 weeks, I had hoped to have this Lens, I plan now on taking the 300/400 & 600 as I have no confidence Canon will have this Lens available by Mid this year, end of this year ?? Probably, I mean, Nikon have had a reasonable one for 10 Years.


----------



## sanj (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you guys.

Emi best wishes for your migration trip. Let me know when you there as I may be there too!


----------



## Xaaav (Apr 15, 2013)

sanj said:


> Hello.
> I have a two month African Safari coming up in September/October of this year.
> 
> Do you guys predict the 200-400 f4 will be available before that?
> ...



Go for a safe choice available and with which you can get trainning before.... going out with a new lens fr serious trip, you may miss couple of shoots time to know the lense... (including micro adjustment, being comfortable with handling, results etc)
Go for 300 2,8 is 2 with a teleconv X2


----------



## charlesa (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing any time soon, rent a 400 f/2.8


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd say rent, get a reservation in, you can always cancel. 300 f2.8 with 1.4X and 2X would be a pretty powerfull combo. Bump up to 400 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 (and the extenders) if you can carry that backbreaking load, and afford it.


----------



## Plainsman (Apr 15, 2013)

...this zoom is a total embarrassment to Canon if it ain't out soon.

I'm guessing but I think that the IQ with the built in TC is the problem ie Canon trying to be to clever.

If you really want one then switch to the opposition. They already have (almost) the same zoom for a fraction of the price (and lower hire out rate) of this dodo.


----------



## RGF (Apr 15, 2013)

*Frustrated with the delay in the 200-400*

Okay, just letting of a bit of stream here :

Though the idea of a built in 1.4 converter is a great idea for this lens, I wish Canon had first come out with a straight 200-400 F4 and then introduced the lens with the built in converter. They could have sold a bunch more as a number of people upgraded from w/o the built-in 1.4 to the lens with the built-in 1.4

Also wonder if this is the trend, built-in 1.4 converters in all the Great Whites????


----------



## eml58 (Apr 16, 2013)

sanj said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> Emi best wishes for your migration trip. Let me know when you there as I may be there too!



Hi Sanj, I'm in Mala Mala South Africa from June 05th to 16th (Shooting Leopards again) from June 16th to July 05th Tanzania shooting the Migration (May be a little early but I am hoping the Mara River crossing is not so crowded), then July 06th to July 20th Iceland for some Landscape (Not my normal stuff, but I've seen so much great landscapes on this thread I felt I needed to give it a go). It would be interesting if we end up sitting in different vehicles, same day, Mara River crossing.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Frustrated with the delay in the 200-400*

Hi RGF, there's a similar thread running "200-400 Predictions" so you may want to check that out. Copy of my comment on that thread.

"I was invited to a Canon/Cathay Photo Preview Session in Singapore in January this year (2013) purely about the 200-400f/4 (1.4x), We were able to play with production Lenses (According to the Canon People there these were Production Lenses), we could use our own cameras, but no Cards, on both my 1Dx & 5DMK3 Bodies this lens feels & looks the part, until we get to view Images we wont know for sure, but I feel it's at least as sharp as my 400f/2.8 V2 Lens, time will tell. Weight wise a fraction less than the 400f/2.8, maybe a few mm's shorter, it's not a small Lens, hand holdable if your reasonably adapt at holding the 400 V2.

Pre orders were taken at the Viewing by Cathay Photo, and an "estimated" delivery time was given of "Before June 2013", Since then I've heard nothing to detract from that statement, other than I have read a report that the Lens has been delayed due to "redesign requirements" apparently (I cant confirm this is real), there were reports after the London Olympics that the Flip switch for the 1.4x Converter was poorly placed in relation to the 1Dx Body/Controls on the Camera.

So, who knows, Canon are mind blowingly Obtuse on the matter, this Lens as we know has become the "Mythical Monster", I sincerely hope it will be this year, I have a Tanzania "Migration" shoot coming up in june/July for 4 weeks, I had hoped to have this Lens, I plan now on taking the 300/400 & 600 as I have no confidence Canon will have this Lens available by Mid this year, end of this year ?? Probably, I mean, Nikon have had a reasonable one for 10 Years."

So, it is becoming a frustrating experience waiting for Canon to pull the trigger on this Lens, I do believe we will have it this year, which must be 3 years since it was first "mentioned" by Canon as a Lens in development, the fact that Nikon have had a very good 200-400f/4 in Production for 10 Years, now on it's second Version, and is a big seller for Nikon with Wildlife shooters, seems to indicate that Canon management have been a little slow to the Party, but I think that's Par for the Course in Large Japanese Companies, they seem to get entrenched in a certain mind set & it becomes difficult to shift them. Having said that I spent a month last December in Japan travelling around & it's an amazingly beautiful place.

So, we wait, I have a pre Order in, looking forward to getting the Lens, it'll come I have no doubt, I believe this year, but I'm not planning on having it for my June/July trip to Africa, maybe for my Polar Bear trip to Svalbard in October, maybe.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 16, 2013)

A piece of gear that you may want to look at, I have 2 of these so I can set up my 400 & 600 ready to go, I always hire my own vehicle so I have the room. Only useful for east & South Africa as some places have the pop top roof vehicles (which I hate) and in those you need to have a good Bean Bag. On my Safari Rigs I use two Clamps on each Monopod for more stable set up, but these RRS Safari Rigs are excellent for Safari, clamp tp the hand bar right in front of your seat arrangement.

Available from RRS at about $700 with the Levelling base, I use L Plates on all my gear so I have the version that has the lever Clamp on top for ease of changing Rigs.


----------



## RGF (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Frustrated with the delay in the 200-400*

Thanks - hopefully you are correct and it will be out 2Q13, not 2Q14


----------

